
Huawei Stops Smartphone Production Lines After Blacklisting, Report Claims - doctorshady
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/05/31/huawei-cuts-smartphone-production-lines-after-blacklisting-reports-claim/
======
londons_explore
So much for 'we have 6 months supply of parts'

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Companies adjust production all the time based on orders and forecasts of
future orders because they do not want to sit on unsold phones.

What this means is that Huawei expects lower demand for their phones, not that
they ran out of parts.

~~~
londons_explore
If they were smart they'd rename the 'Huawei Honor 10' to be the 'Honor 10'.

That should help sales considerably in the west

~~~
NotPaidToPost
Phones are popular. It's not the brand that is the issue. It's that they were
dropped by some major mobile operators.

